# A Rather Special Sm120 F300



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Did anybody see this go on ebay yesterday














































Went for Â£1358 to the lucky buyer.

Haven't seen this bezel before, is it kosher?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

My guess is that it went to one of only a few forumers. With their knowledge of these, probably fair to say its kosher


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I was not far out with my guesstimate on how much this would make...knew it would exceed Â£1000 easily.

As for the bezel, i am sure it is genuine Omega , athough maybe a later replacement and not original( ??)....how many other solid 18k gold bezel would just fit right on. None i am sure.

Anyway, well done to the winning bidder..._very jealous_...now where did i put that contact for the solid 18k D-shaped!!!

Will have to console myself with the IWC Electronic and Megasonic i picked up recently....( wasn't i selling all my watches..i get confused...*mum*!!!









Keith


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes, very well done the buyer


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well done the buyer and well done Keith on that bargain Megasonic! I think very few of us saw that one... luckily I decided not to bid, I dont ant to bid against you mate!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Jon.

Only really decided at the last minute to go for it. Put in a silly bid, was definately expecting it to go for more...even if it is pretty ugly!

Just need to find a nicer case and bracelet to stick the movement in.....i think of it as therapy for messing up my Megaquartz!

Will post some pics when it arrives, hopefully this will be before i go on holiday...the Rockies are beckoning snow! snow! snow!

Keith


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

Not my cup of tea, but with a watch like that, you dont really need to like it, you enjoy it. Fair play mate.


----------

